# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.util.ConcurrentModificationException

## 20100.

Bonjour

Aprs de nombreux efforts pour parvenir  afficher quelquechose avec java
j'aboutit  ces erreurs sans vraiment parvenir  comprendre pourquoi. Si quelqu'un avait une ide...



```

```

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## natha

Tu ajoutes des lments dans une liste qui est en cours de lecture (ou autre chose dans le genre). Sans le code de JCanvas on ne pourra t'en dire beaucoup plus.

----------


## 20100.

Merci pour l'indication. je vous fournit le code mais il est tellement vide que je doute qu'il soit trs utile.



```

```

----------


## natha

C'est effectivement un problme de lecture/criture sur ta liste dans 2 threads diffrents. Voici un code qui devrait rsoudre le prob :



```

```

----------


## 20100.

Effectivement c'est mieux... J'ai une autre erreur ui apparat maintenant.
Par ailleurs je veux afficher quelquechose pas  pas et au bout d'un moment java dide de concatner les affichages, comment l'en empcher ?



```

```

----------


## gifffftane

Est-ce que c'est une appli avec plusieurs threads ? Est-ce que tu es susceptible d'ajouter ou retirer des lments de cette liste pendant l'affichage ?

J'ai peur que tu ne sois oblig de faire quelques synchronisations...

----------

